# ItoA / Altea Gris Luna / FR 2.0 TDI 170CV BI + Extras



## ItoA (Apr 1, 2013)

*ItoA / Seat Altea Moon Grey / FR 2.0 TDI 170CV BI + Extras*

First of all, a chop I would you to like:



And this is my Altea's curriculum vitae. It is a FR equiped model with TDI-DP with 170HP. I bought it as used car and it was exactly as stock, no modifications.


Stock extras:

- 8 Airbags
- Floor matts Velpic Seat Sport
- Solar roof
- BiXenon
- Bluetooth handsfree + red FIS


My own extras:

- Seat Sport Logo over side mirrors
- Central electronics (CECM) 30 Bytes "AJ" (Cornering)
- Alu rings on side air blowers
- Inox Cupra pedals and footrest
- Tinted glass SolarCheck HP Supreme
- RadioCD RCD510 from VW with rear camera input
- Can GateWay "S" (to avoid battery discharge)
- Rear camera and cabling OEM VW Scirocco
- 60mm ProSport gauges (Voltimeter+Turbo) on Osir Racing housing
- Red leds from Audi as ambient light on roof light pannel
- Deco Kit for doors on matt chrome
- Front grill chrome painted on glossy black
- Side mirror body on glossy black
- Light rings on 12V connectors
- Glossy black vinyl on handbrake buttons cluster
- Fog headlights with yellow vinyl
- Seat Sport alu and leather gears knob
- Gears gaiter in leather with red stitch
- Handbrake cover in leather with red stitch
- Battery box from VW
- Led white lights pannels from Audi Q3 on license plate
- Interior roof lights in white leds
- Interior ground lights in red leds (under cockpit and seats)
- Plain subwoofer self powered Pioneer TS- WX77A
- Remus Seat Sport exhaust with both sides outputs
- 15mm Eibach spacers on rear axe
- Cupra R wheels on 19" painted on antrazit matt effect and matt (LV7D)
- Cupra R wheel spoilers on back wheels
- Inox cover for bottom frame of four door with Seat Sport logo laser engraved


Pictures:















































































































































Hope you enjoy,
Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Kess (Jan 5, 2014)

Amazing ride my friend! So espectacular IRL. Bu there is something missing, you should update the gallery


----------



## titochele (Jan 14, 2014)

Jajajajajaja.ok.is very good.jajajaja.


----------



## malilnscky.ilya (Jul 22, 2016)

*Like it!*

Good ride


----------



## DILLONI (Jul 13, 2019)

Decent, need to accomplish something like this with mine.


----------

